# Engaging the blower - wearing out belt?



## snowmower

Fellas, this passed weekend was a reasonable snowfall, but I did get drifts that were actually taller than the blower. Anway, that aside ...

Usually when I blow snow, I go to the end of my driveway, engage the blower, blow up the driveway, turn off the blower, and then back down. Then I do the next pass as above.

I noticed a bit of belt burning smell this time. Now, it could just be that the belt has seen a lot of action over the last 2 years. Or it could be that the snow was a little deeper than usual.

Belt seems tight. Has a nic or two (due to age), but no noticeable wear above the norm.

So, my question is, am I prematurely wearing out this belt with all of the on/off of the blower (usually engaged at full throttle)? And what is the typical lifetime of a belt doing this kind of hard labor.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## guest

i dont disengage mine much.. usually i always leave it on... 

Ive popped the belt off once in thick snow and had it smoke once in too heavy snow.. but mine has not generally smoked when engaging..

Im into my second season.. probably 25 hours of throwing.. 


Im assuming you were engaging it before the blower was full of snow


----------



## snowmower

> Im assuming you were engaging it before the blower was full of snow


Correct.

And it is not even so much that it is smoking as I engage the blower, but rather, as I run it for say 30 seconds through a pass of deeper snow.

Probably nothing to be alarmed about, but I have heard the notion of engaging a partial throttle. And while it makes sense, seems like an awful lot of up and down the gas for nothing to me.

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe

I agree with John and Keweenaw in engaging the clutch at reduced throttle and leaving the blower on until the job is finished. It is a lot less wear and tear on the drive.


----------



## Toolman

I had an auger drive belt go this year, but I believe it went because my ground speed was too fast for the 24" of snow at the time. I was in fifth gear at the time, so I think I pushed it a little too hard. The belt was a couple years old.


----------



## guest2

Snowmower

My craftsman GT 22hp kohler needs to be at WOT before engaging the blower or 50" deck. If I engage either at less throttle the tractor shakes pretty badly for a few seconds until things catch up with each other. At full throttle it's hardly noticeable if the blower is engaged.

I realize we have different engines and I think we have different blowers. Mine is made by agri-fab and I think you have a bercomac. I'm not sure if you have a similar belt drive setup under your PTO but I am attaching a diagram of the setup on mine for comparison. The idler pulley tension is controlled by the two chains. If you have a similar setup check the belt routing and idler and drive pullies for any binding. Maybe something is getting a little rusty and not moving as freely as it should.

As far as leaving the blower on continuosly, I don't think that's a good idea for safety reasons. It's very easy to forget it's on if you're not actually blowing snow and someone may get caught in it! I turn mine on and off repeatedly w/o any noticeable wear. Obviously if you're turning it on and off more you are wearing the belt more. But belts are cheaper and easier to replace than arms and legs.


----------



## guest2

Sorry posted in the wrong reply box here's the diagram
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5557>


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *Correct.
> 
> And it is not even so much that it is smoking as I engage the blower, but rather, as I run it for say 30 seconds through a pass of deeper snow.
> 
> Probably nothing to be alarmed about, but I have heard the notion of engaging a partial throttle. And while it makes sense, seems like an awful lot of up and down the gas for nothing to me.
> 
> SnowMower *


I believe my manual calls for a decrease in RPM before engaging the PTO. Can you spin the blower freely with the belts off??


----------



## Argee

By the way...I'm on my third season with the original belt...I am going to get a new belt to have on hand, but I'm going to see how far this one goes...There are no cracks or excessive wear on it.

Is everything in alignment on your blower?? Sometimes it can be something so simple that we overlook it.


----------



## guest2

Here's the page from the owner's manual for the 46" two-stage snow thrower with operating instructions calling for engaging the blower at WOT.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5558>


----------



## snowmower

Right on guys! Thanks for all your help.

One thing I just realized is that I had a little left over snow from my last time out that had build up in the blower. Wondering if that wasn't part of the problem too.

I guess I'll try melting that off, then throwing some WD-40 at it (I find that helps keep the extra snow off). Then I'll get underneath and see if there is anything obvious.

We'll see what the next snow brings, that is if we ever get more than an inch at a time. What a crazy winter it has been.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## snowmower

BTW, I have a heck of a time navigating the Sears parts site. But, if you wanna compare, my blower is model 61174.

SnowMower


----------



## ducati996

Just my .02 cents on this subject and how this ties into the reverse disable feature (PTO on newer machines)...Its nice that its a safety feature but I have no doubt shortens the life out of electric PTO's stopping and starting repeatedly. I thinks its best for the machine, PTO ,belts, etc to keep the augers moving until
they arent needed to be on. 
On newer machines the PTO disengages in reverse while mowing or using your front mount Blower. It dosent sound like this feature is on this machine, but thankfully its easily corrected and neutralized on most mfg's. If your machine has belts to drive the blower, its going to stretch regardless. After a while the adjustment to the tension isnt locking down the belt tight enough.
Its best to have a few belts handy, just in case....its best to keep the RPM's as high as possible during heavy snow or deep snow.
Less strain on the drivetrain (belts) and the machine....

Ducati


----------

